# Custom Signs/Decals



## RichardAJensen (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi,

I've been a fan of model railroading--or I should say a 'frustrated' fan of model railroading and model scenery building for quite a while. Whether I was a kid and couldn't afford it, or a grown up with no space for it, I've always been fascinated by it, but could never really indulge in it.

Over time I've assembled a bit of a *digital* collection of signs, shields, logos, advertisements and other things. I couldn't figure out what to do with all this, until I realized:

- ink jet printers can produce better resolution than most commercial printers, especially when using quality photo paper.

- it's not commercially viable for decal and sign makers to produce, say, a 1964 shield for South Dakota highway 34, even if that's *just* what you need for your scenic.

The end result is this:

http://www.timeandseasons.com

It's a website that lets you create your own decal/sign sets (print off the set on any kind of paper). There's even a 'flip' feature that lets you reverse an image, if you are printing it onto transfer paper.

Right now it's in beta, which means there's some fine tuning to be done, and I haven't added custom street signs or mile markers yet.

Anyway, take a look at the site, sign up for a free account (there will be an annual subscription fee after it leaves beta) and let me know what you think!


----------



## blackwidow13 (Apr 5, 2010)

very nice ......Thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Rich, I think this may belong in the Product Promotion forum, I am sure someone will move it if I am right.

Are these going to be all HO size?

Or will you be doing different scales too?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

big ed said:


> Hey Rich, I think this may belong in the Product Promotion forum, I am sure someone will move it if I am right.
> 
> Are these going to be all HO size?
> 
> Or will you be doing different scales too?


you silly. A small HO sign can be a large or medium N scale sign and vise versa. So yes. :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> you silly. A small HO sign can be a large or medium N scale sign and vise versa. So yes. :laugh:


So an HO sign can double as a newspaper in G scale.
In N scale it would look like a sheet of toilet paper in G!:laugh:
HO signs would be way too small for O.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

big ed said:


> So an HO sign can double as a newspaper in G scale.
> In N scale it would look like a sheet of toilet paper in G!:laugh:
> HO signs would be way too small for O.


not f it was a large HO sign, then it could double as a small O scale size.


----------

